# Here comes the rain...



## Geri (Jul 28, 2008)

..and thunder!


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank fuck for that, it's well muggy round here.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 28, 2008)

Not hit me here yet the sky is still blue in saff bristaw.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Not hit me here yet the sky is still blue in saff bristaw.



i'm in the centre and it's gone really really dark and ominous.

i quite like it but i'm not looking forward to walking sodding home


----------



## Geri (Jul 28, 2008)

It's pretty heavy here, and I've lost my satellite signal.


----------



## hermitical (Jul 28, 2008)

just got back from a walk with the dogs, good job as our fella won't venture out at all in the rain...

but thank fuck for this storm....awesome!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 28, 2008)

started to get a tad darker and the winds picking up...but no rain yet.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2008)

let it come to east london too


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 28, 2008)

hermitical said:


> just got back from a walk with the dogs, good job as our fella won't venture out at all in the rain...
> 
> but thank fuck for this storm....awesome!!!



I want an awesome storm! It's not hit us yet just dark clouds is all...


----------



## Geri (Jul 28, 2008)

Next door's washing is still on the line. I hope their cat is indoors!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2008)

whistly wind is here.

oooooooooooooooooooh. i love the build up!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 28, 2008)

Runs down to get washing!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2008)

i think i can hear rumbles now


----------



## Geri (Jul 28, 2008)

I am *so* glad I don't have to cycle home from work in this! Yay for holidays!


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 28, 2008)

its er a bit dark in this ere Taunton M5 could be fun tonight


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2008)

Still scorching and gorgeous in Merseyside


I'm not sure whether to water my plants when I get home, in case it lashes it down later   Life is so hard


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 28, 2008)

Fek me hows that for timing!

Just got in with washing and it's started to spot rain...oooh hang on...

I hear thunder, I hear thunder! Hark don't you? Hark don't you? 

I'm gonna put me wellies on and stand in the garden...that'll sort out me hot flushes!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm gonna put me wellies on and stand in the garden...that'll sort out me hot flushes!


----------



## Geri (Jul 28, 2008)

Aw, next door's cat is outside - he must be soaked.


----------



## doctor_strange (Jul 28, 2008)

Just back from a picnic in the park - cue thunderous downpour! Grateful for it though - the heat was too much for me. Typical British summer weather - couple of nice sunny days, then oppressively hot, soon followed by thunderstorm.


----------



## hermitical (Jul 28, 2008)

fucking hell...that thundercrack frightened the life out of me!!


----------



## Geri (Jul 28, 2008)

hermitical said:


> fucking hell...that thundercrack frightened the life out of me!!



I almost jumped out of my skin! The cats leapt three feet in the air as well.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2008)

for fucks sake, i've got no brollie, no coat and i'm wearing flip flops.

least it might cool my sunburn down.


----------



## hermitical (Jul 28, 2008)

Geri said:


> I almost jumped out of my skin! The cats leapt three feet in the air as well.





merlot's still asleep!!

fire engines on the move...


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 28, 2008)

*imagines electrogirl getting home all dripping wet and stuff*


*Picks self up off floor*


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 28, 2008)

Feking woooooooo!

Batten down the hatches!

I'm soaked!...I'm going back out! It's soooo refreshing!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2008)

TitanSound said:


> *imagines electrogirl getting home all dripping wet and stuff*
> 
> 
> *Picks self up off floor*




you like the drowned rat look baby?

how about the mascara down face? yeah? i'm giving you the panda come on eyes.


----------



## Iam (Jul 28, 2008)

It's just stopped again here. 

So much for standing in the garden...


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2008)

it's stopping hoorah!


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 28, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> you like the drowned rat look baby?
> 
> how about the mascara down face? yeah? i'm giving you the panda come on eyes.




Ohhh you little tease, you know what I like


----------



## Geri (Jul 28, 2008)

Iam said:


> It's just stopped again here.
> 
> So much for standing in the garden...



And here. It's no cooler either.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2008)

oooh no i think it is still raining, just not as hard.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2008)

we got it now! 
can i cycle in it???


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Feking woooooooo!
> 
> Batten down the hatches!
> 
> I'm soaked!...*I'm going back out! It's soooo refreshing!*



i wanna do this but am at work


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 28, 2008)

Briiliant stuff!

It's easing off now...
















That's what wellies are for innit!


----------



## kerb (Jul 28, 2008)

just started hammering it down here now


----------



## Iam (Jul 28, 2008)

Those wellies are very you, fizzer.


----------



## keybored (Jul 28, 2008)

A bit earlier in the day would have helped


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 28, 2008)

Bloody hell, it's just gone like 'nam outside the window here, bright flashes and jungle style torrential rain. Ace!


----------



## Annierak (Jul 28, 2008)

Still glorious hot sunshine here in manchester. I'm so brown


----------



## wiskey (Jul 28, 2008)

sandbags ahoy!!!

My garden is about 4inches underwater and I cant see the other side of the road. 

we've just spent 5 days at womad in the baking sun and about half an hour after we got home the heavens opened


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2008)

wow my timing was impeccibla.

got home just as it smashed down.

proper smashy rain. i love it.


----------



## panpete (Jul 28, 2008)

short and snappy from wiltshire.
come back, and take the humidity with you, so I can turn off this noisy fan.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2008)

Ohh another rain thread 
Got in earlier and WHAM! loads of rain! and thunder n lightening 
Stopped for a while but....it's building up again. Gone grey, sea almost black and I can hear some distant rumbling *shivers*


----------



## panpete (Jul 28, 2008)

Its gone all mellow and muted here now, 
and its only just gone eight,
I hope this means that the storms returning,
and not just the coming of another muggy night.

from Walter Wilted in Wiltshire


----------



## doctor_strange (Jul 28, 2008)

Thunderstorms are sexy! All that electricity in the air.


----------



## Poot (Jul 28, 2008)

No thunder and lightning in Plymouth yet. 

I hate thunderstorms I'm just feeling the threat of it weighing heavily and want to get the damn thing over with.

Also, it's too hot.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 28, 2008)

Iam said:


> Those wellies are very you, fizzer.



Thanks mister...got 'em special like for splashing about in storm puddles.

I've been in the sea with them also 


I want more terenchal downpours!


----------



## Iam (Jul 28, 2008)

Gerry1time said:


> Bloody hell, it's just gone like 'nam outside the window here, bright flashes and jungle style torrential rain. Ace!



I was driving through town, towards the M32 when that hit. That was... errr... fun.


----------



## kerb (Jul 28, 2008)

Poot said:


> No thunder and lightning in Plymouth yet.
> 
> I hate thunderstorms I'm just feeling the threat of it weighing heavily and want to get the damn thing over with.
> 
> Also, it's too hot.




isnt it? need a good thunder storm to clear the air down here 

*rubs hand together 

I fuckin like thunderstorms  sorry poot. hope it doesnt stress you out too much


----------



## yardbird (Jul 28, 2008)

Nothing here -Haywards Heath in Sussex.

I want it NOW!


----------



## moomoo (Jul 28, 2008)

We've got a flooded patio, I've not seen rain like that for a long time!   I've got to get my wellies on and go and clear the drain now. 

We've also had thunder, lightening and power cuts.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2008)

well i cycled home in it! woohooo 
still having the odd downpour in Cardiff tonight but still fakiin hot as well


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 28, 2008)

Nothing here in London yet.  We need a really good, crashing thunderstorm to clear the air.


----------



## yardbird (Jul 28, 2008)

A few cracks and some rain  and it's gone


----------



## moomoo (Jul 28, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> Nothing here in London yet.  We need a really good, crashing thunderstorm to clear the air.



We had crashing thunder but it doesn't seem to have cleared the air much.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> We had crashing thunder but it doesn't seem to have cleared the air much.



^^ same here 
sticky here gone blinkin 10!


----------



## wiskey (Jul 28, 2008)

no its still muggy here


----------



## moomoo (Jul 28, 2008)

ddraig said:


> ^^ same here
> sticky here gone blinkin 10!



Aye, even with all the doors and windows open I'm still hot and sticky.  I'm dreading going upstairs, it always seems so much hotter up there.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 29, 2008)

It smells lush this morning


----------



## Geri (Jul 29, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Ohh another rain thread



This one is the original and the best


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 29, 2008)

The rain last night was a blessed relief here in London. The last three days have been hellish. My husband was in Devon with his ageing Ma till yesterday evening and noticed the difference in heat and humidity as he came from the SW to the SE.


----------



## Geri (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm pleased it's a bit cooler today, as I have to go to the dentist (boo!) and then meet some friend for lunch (hurray!)

Might get away with not having to come home and change clothes in between. Not being able to use antiperspirant in the heat of the last few days is not good!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2008)

just got a met office severe weather warning and all it said was




			
				met office said:
			
		

> Flash Warning of
> - Heavy Rain
> 
> For the following areas
> - All of Wales



reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllly???


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 29, 2008)

I got soaked riding my bike into town first thing this morning, then got soaked again this afternoon walking my (-newly punctured) bike all the way home again...


----------



## Geri (Jul 30, 2008)

When it came down, it came down hard! I think it's going to be more of the same today. I've bought a kagoul.  All other coats are too hot to wear!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 28, 2008)

That was a loud one.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 28, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> That was a loud one.



i didn't hear anything


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 28, 2008)

Really? That was easily the loudest thunder i've ever heard. Maybe i was right under it or something? (eastville) Seemed pretty bloody close anyway. You got the hail didn't you?


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 28, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Really? That was easily the loudest thunder i've ever heard. Maybe i was right under it or something? (eastville) Seemed pretty bloody close anyway. You got the hail didn't you?



nope!

it's jsut started windy raining now and it's gone very dark.


----------



## Iam (Oct 28, 2008)

Oooh, it'll be fun riding home in this... 

*crosses fingers for it stopping before I go*


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 28, 2008)

it's stopped now. boo.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2008)

well it been clear for the last hour or so in Taunton so it should be alright up there for the time bing


----------



## xenon (Oct 28, 2008)

All I noticed was a bit of rain lashing the windows. It's not even that cold now.


----------



## xenon (Oct 28, 2008)

Thread from July. Doh.

NO thunder heard in Bedminster today. Not by me anyway.


----------

